# Attempting Dry Ferts



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all, 
I really don't want this post to get all personal, especially since it is about ferts but...

I have never been good a math. I consider myself to be intelligent but math and calculations will always be my kryptonite (did I spell that right?). In school I was made to feel stupid (I was told in front of everyone that I was learning math too slowly which has stuck with me to this day) so I think it is understandable that I feel very self conscience about it. It isn't easy for me to ask for help but here it goes. 

I really want to try dry ferts because they are less expensive. I have ordered them from Canadian Aquatics and I will pick them up soon. I want to try the EI method. The issue is that all the formulas aren't something that I can't do. Every post I read says that there is no standard formula and you have to calculate it out for yourself. They even have calculators but it requires you to know what your does will be. I understand that each tank will be different and that tweaking will have to be done depending on how the plants reacts but isn't there a starting mixture amount and schedule that someone could give me so that I can start from there and slowly change it to suit my parameters? 
I get the feeling that some planted tank specialists are purists and want me to work it out myself because they did but I am once again feeling like I am a little girl in school and feeling very intimidated

I have a 75g planted tank with pressurized co2. I have a compact fluorescent light with 6700 bulbs.

I am picking up
KN03
KH2P04
K2S04
Plantex CSM+B

Is there any math wiz out there that can tell me what mixtures to make? But in non-math English I would like to make the mixtures ahead of time and have them in two bottles. I cook so I am fine with cooking measurements and even have those little spoons that are the dash and pinch ones. I have a digital scale as well so as long as I can follow along I should be ok. 

Any help would be soooo appreciated!


Korea - New West


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Yet Another Nutrient Calculator


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I had found that calculator but I don't know what my end dose should be and it requires that field. 


Korea - New West


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Korya said:


> I had found that calculator but I don't know what my end dose should be and it requires that field.
> 
> Korea - New West


If you're trying the EI method, with dry dosing, it gives you the dosing amounts based on grams. If you're going to premix ie you put water and the dry fert together you need to decide how big of a mixture you'll make, ie 500ml, and how many doses you want from that 500ml. ie I was making up enough for 20 days at a time so each dose was 25ml. You take the values it gives you and start from there, adjust to your own tanks needs, some need more some need less then the recommended values.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Ahhh, I was confused at the dose part. That makes sense now that you explain it that way. Thanks for taking the time to simplify it for me. I really appreciate it!!!


Korea - New West


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Btw, the calculator is far less scary than the formulas I saw earlier


Korea - New West


----------

